# Platinum Case for Thunderbolt



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

I've had this case for a while now but I just wanna let everyone know, if you don't have it, you're missing out. It's awesome and you actually get two cases with this purchase

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Seidio+...uId=2299396&st=platinum thunderbolt&cp=1&lp=2


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

I wish that fit the extended battery.


----------



## drparty (Jul 27, 2011)

I bought my TB off eBay and it came with the platinum case. Honestly I'm not much of a fan, I took it off about a week after I got the phone and haven't really looked back.

Sure its great protection but man it is huge. The TB is already stretching into the heavyweight category and with all three layers of the platinum case on, it's positively obese.

If your a fan of sticking your phone in an otterbox etc you'll like this. It's built like a tank and I'm glad there are options out there for those that want them but I'd personally pass on this if I where buying it seperately.


----------



## feedhead (Jun 10, 2011)

Best Buy also carries this Platinum Series - Case for HTC Thunderbolt  Just a 2 Piece w/ a Face In Holster. I have used it since Thunderbolt launch and have loved it.


----------



## WA_Bob (Aug 2, 2011)

bassdj said:


> I wish that fit the extended battery.


Google "Seidio Online" and you'll find they have 3 different types of cases for the TB with the extended battery. They're the ones who make the Platinum cases for Best Buy.


----------



## Bindy (Jul 16, 2011)

Phone sold seperately? HORSESHIT!


----------



## jdgarcia12 (Aug 8, 2011)

"Bindy said:


> Phone sold seperately? HORSESHIT!


What a rip right?


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

jdgarcia12 said:


> What a rip right?


i thought so!


----------



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

the (Thunderbolt) things a brick right out of the box.... with an extended battery and a case it must be more like a cinder block.


----------



## bond32 (Jul 14, 2011)

Trenton said:


> the things a brick right out of the box.... with an extended battery and a case it must be more like a cinder block.


What?


----------



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

bond32 said:


> What?


whaa?


----------



## bond32 (Jul 14, 2011)

The phone isn't a brick at all. Larger than most, but I believe the charge is actually bigger. It is heavier though....

That being said I personally prefer the Verizon OEM holster/shell combo. It is the smallest case that still gives excellent protection with minimal size addition. I have the PT case (seidio surface) that the OP is refering to, and it is an excellent case. I wouldn't use the holster, but the feel of the case is really nice.


----------



## razor2006 (Jul 16, 2011)

bassdj said:


> I wish that fit the extended battery.


Ask, and ye shall receive... http://www.seidioonline.com/product-p/bd4-hkr5htmecx.htm

As previously mentioned, Seidio is the company who makes those cases. BestBuy just rebrands and resells them.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

razor2006 said:


> Ask, and ye shall receive... http://www.seidioonline.com/product-p/bd4-hkr5htmecx.htm
> 
> As previously mentioned, Seidio is the company who makes those cases. BestBuy just rebrands and resells them.


Just received my Sedio case yesterday (The one that fits the extended battery) and there are two main points I look at in a case.

1. Style: The case looks pretty good on the phone but does make it a wee bit thicker. Still fits somewhat easily in my pocket though so no issues here.

2. Does it protect?: Yes it does do its job. It feels sturdy, and feels like even if I drop it, my phone will still be in great shape.

This paired with a SGD screen protector makes my phone feel invincible.

Now if only I could stay on the same ROM for more than 2 days =P.


----------



## applesucks (Aug 5, 2011)

totally agree. this is my case of choice. BUT, i dont use a case anymore. i used it for about the first month, then i took it out of it to see how it would do. been going with no case since then and like it. only thing i got is a skinomi screen protector on it. that's always a must for me. gorilla glass or not.


----------

